
Ask HN: Interested in electronics where to start - xstartup
I&#x27;ve no knowledge of electronics other than some basic stuff like resistance, conductivity, capacitors, transistors etc... Where can I start? My end goal is to be able to build all electronics (home wiring&#x2F;gadgets&#x2F;robots etc...) if I am left in wild.
======
ChrisGammell
I think a great place to start is on kits. There are TONS of great materials
these days on:

[https://learn.adafruit.com](https://learn.adafruit.com)

[https://learn.sparkfun.com](https://learn.sparkfun.com)

They basically trade you knowledge in the hope of you buying some of their
kits, which I wholeheartedly endorse.

Past that, you should consider eventually diving into making your own PCBs. I
think this is a transformative skill because it replaces breadboarding and
wires. I created a couple of free low-investment tutorials using the open
source layout program called KiCad:

[https://contextualelectronics.com/courses/shine-on-you-
crazy...](https://contextualelectronics.com/courses/shine-on-you-crazy-kicad/)

[https://contextualelectronics.com/courses/getting-to-
blinky/](https://contextualelectronics.com/courses/getting-to-blinky/)

There are lots of forums out there as well to start asking your questions. I
hang out at the following:

[https://eevblog.com/forum](https://eevblog.com/forum) (ranges from beginner
to advanced)

[https://forum.contextualelectronics.com](https://forum.contextualelectronics.com)

[https://forums.adafruit.com](https://forums.adafruit.com)

------
bewe42
I recommend "Make: Electronics: Learning Through Discovery" 2nd edition. It's
fun and highly practical. There are also kits out there containing everything
you need to do the lessons.

